# Zen Magnets - The Addictive Magnetic Plaything



## Ffrangconator (Oct 2, 2011)

If you like cubing, you'll love these:
[youtubehd]wOv0AkphLhE[/youtubehd]

Buy them here:
http://zenmagnets.com/index.php?p=1_2_Buy

They're Zen Magnets, they're tiny 5mm magnetic spheres that are really addicting.
I've made some videos with zen magnets:
[youtubehd]OlWzks2lheA[/youtubehd]


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 2, 2011)

Err, isn't that just Neo cubes?

We knew about it for years already.


----------



## Olji (Oct 2, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Err, isn't that just Neo cubes?
> 
> We knew about it for years already.



Yeah, it's pretty much Neocubes, there's tons of names for these things, I got something called "Wiki M-Cube" a year ago.
Sure, they're fun for a while, but it got old pretty quick for me.


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 2, 2011)

Ah yes, the relation between cubing and magnetic balls is so obvious.

In all honesty those things get a bit boring after a little while, especially if you just have the amount that comes in one order.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 3, 2011)

I used to have something similar to these, Bucky Balls, I believe. They were cool to start with, but after a while, became repetitive. I also stored them too close to my phone and it messed with my contacts and some of the musc on it. D:


----------

